# Tax statements



## uber7777 (Sep 11, 2016)

Where are the monthly and annual tax summaries found ?


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

uber7777 said:


> Where are the monthly and annual tax summaries found ?


I found them at the following link:

https://partners.uber.com/p3/tax-compliance/forms

At that link I found a yearly summary, 12 monthly summaries, and my 1099-K for 2016. I actually got two 1099-K's because for some reason I was paid by Uber and not Rasier for one week in Jan 2016. The 2016 yearly summary and the Jan 2016 monthly summary, however, didn't distinguish between the Rasier and the Uber income.


----------



## uber7777 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you. I had to consent to electronic 1099 delivery before I was granted access to download the tax statements.


----------

